# 2.6 with pcmcia-cs and orinoco-cs ?

## Optimus'

Hey I've just unpacked a built the pcmcia-cs-3.2.8 tar file in my kernel sources. I've then done a similar thing with the orinoco-cs tar file and I've got the following error:

Makefile:51: *** Can't cope with 2.6 and pcmcia-cs together. Stop.

Am I doing something wrong here? confused.gif

CODE

azrel pcmcia-cs-3.2.8 # make config

   -------- Linux PCMCIA Configuration Script --------

The default responses for each question are correct for most users.

Consult the PCMCIA-HOWTO for additional info about each option.

Linux kernel source directory [/usr/src/linux]:

The kernel source tree is version 2.6.9-gentoo-r9.

The current kernel build date is Sat Apr 2 20:33:41 2005.

Build 'trusting' versions of card utilities (y/n) [n]: n

Include 32-bit (CardBus) card support (y/n) [y]: y

Include PnP BIOS resource checking (y/n) [n]: n

Module install directory [/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9]:

Kernel configuration options:

   Kernel-tree PCMCIA support is enabled.

   Symmetric multiprocessing support is disabled.

   Preemptive kernel support is enabled.

   Realtime Hardware Abstraction Layer is disabled.

   High memory support is disabled.

   PCI BIOS support is enabled.

   Power management (APM) support is enabled.

   SCSI support is enabled.

   IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support is disabled.

   Networking support is enabled.

    Radio network interface support is enabled.

    Token Ring device support is disabled.

    Fast switching is disabled.

    Frame Diverter is disabled.

   Module version checking is enabled.

   Kernel debugging support is disabled.

   /proc filesystem support is enabled.

   PAE support is disabled.

Configuration successful.

** Your kernel is configured with PCMCIA driver support.  Therefore,

** 'make all' will compile the PCMCIA utilities but not the drivers.

** See README-2.4 if this is not what you intended!

azrel pcmcia-cs-3.2.8 # make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/cardmgr'

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c cardmgr.c

cc  -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules yacc_config.c

cc  -c -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules lex_config.c

cc    cardmgr.o yacc_config.o lex_config.o   -o cardmgr

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   cardctl.c   -o cardctl

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifport.c   -o ifport

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ifuser.c   -o ifuser

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   scsi_info.c   -o scsi_info

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   ide_info.c   -o ide_info

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   pcic_probe.c   -o pcic_probe

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/cardmgr'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/flash'

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -c ftl_format.c

cc    ftl_format.o   -o ftl_format

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -c ftl_check.c

cc    ftl_check.o   -o ftl_check

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/flash'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/debug-tools'

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c dump_cis.c

cc    dump_cis.o   -o dump_cis

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c dump_cisreg.c

cc    dump_cisreg.o   -o dump_cisreg

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c pack_cis.c

cc  -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c lex_cis.c

cc  -MD -O -pipe -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c yacc_cis.c

cc  pack_cis.o lex_cis.o yacc_cis.o -o pack_cis -lm

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   dump_exca.c   -o dump_exca

cc  -MD -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules -c dump_tcic.c

cc    dump_tcic.o   -o dump_tcic

cc  -O3 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -Wa,--no-warn -I../include/static -I/usr/src/linux/include -I../include -I../modules   dump_cardbus.c   -o dump_cardbus

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/debug-tools'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/man'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/man'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc/cis'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc/cis'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc'

azrel pcmcia-cs-3.2.8 # make install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/cardmgr'

cp -f cardmgr cardctl ifport ifuser scsi_info ide_info pcinitrd /sbin

chmod u+s /sbin/cardctl

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/cardmgr'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/flash'

cp -f ftl_format ftl_check /sbin

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/flash'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/debug-tools'

cp -f dump_cis pack_cis /sbin

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/debug-tools'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/man'

cp *.4 /usr/share/man//man4

cp *.5 /usr/share/man//man5

cp *.8 /usr/share/man//man8

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/man'

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc'

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc/cis'

cp *.dat /etc/pcmcia/cis

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc/cis'

-> Installing PCMCIA startup script as /etc/init.d/pcmcia.N

-> Updating client scripts in /etc/pcmcia

-> Updating /etc/modules.conf

-> Running depmod...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8/etc'

azrel pcmcia-cs-3.2.8 # cd /home/matt/Downloads/orinoco-0.15rc2

azrel orinoco-0.15rc2 # ls

Makefile        firmware_class.c  ieee802_11.h  orinoco_nortel.c  userhermes.c

README.orinoco  hermes.c          kcompat.h     orinoco_pci.c

airport.c       hermes.conf       orinoco.c     orinoco_plx.c

dump_recs.c     hermes.h          orinoco.h     orinoco_tmd.c

firmware.h      hermes_rid.h      orinoco_cs.c  spectrum_cs.c

azrel orinoco-0.15rc2 # nano -w Makefile

azrel orinoco-0.15rc2 # make

Makefile:51: *** Can't cope with 2.6 and pcmcia-cs together.  Stop.

----------

## imadcow1

I am pretty sure that your question is answered in the FAQ

----------

## Optimus'

Thanks I didn't know portage could do this! I've followed the instructions in the FAQ, and what the make proccess said, and I've run into some problems. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> azrel matt # insmod pcmcia_core
> 
> insmod: can't read 'pcmcia_core': No such file or directory
> ...

 

plus I'm getting errors with the yenta_socket module:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol pcmcia_register_socket
> 
> yenta_socket: Unknown symbol pcmcia_register_socket
> ...

 

Sorry for my n00b'ness, I've had to learn everything from scratch and it's really hard!   :Embarassed:  I'm just trying to get my Wireless card to work! I'm pretty sure once I get the Yenta socket to work my problems will be solved because in Ubuntu this was one of the modules it loaded for the Wireless card.

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 04)
> 
> 0000:00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corp. 82830 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]
> ...

 

```
Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 (root@azrel) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #8 Tue Apr 5 15:33:15 GMT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009e800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009e800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fcf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fcf0000 - 000000000fcfc000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fcfc000 - 000000000fd00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fd00000 - 000000000fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fe80000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

254MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65152

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61056 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SONY                                  ) @ 0x000f6b40

ACPI: RSDT (v001 SONY   C1       0x20020814 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x0fcf6f2f

ACPI: FADT (v001   SONY       C1 0x20020814 PTL  0x01000000) @ 0x0fcfbf64

ACPI: BOOT (v001   SONY       C1 0x20020814 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x0fcfbfd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       C1 0x20020814 PTL  0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-256@60 vga=773 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 729.228 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 252888k/260608k available (2703k kernel code, 7092k reserved, 1042k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1441.79 BogoMIPS (lpj=720896)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU      1000MHz stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 588k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9aa, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *9)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 9) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A]: no GSI

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x80

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

inotify init: minor=63

sonypi: Sony Programmable I/O Controller Driver v1.23.

sonypi: detected type2 model, verbose = 0, fnkeyinit = off, camera = off, compat = off, mask = 0xffffffff, useinput = on, acpi = on

sonypi: enabled at irq=11, port1=0x1080, port2=0x1084

sonypi: device allocated minor is 62

Sony VAIO Jog Dial installed.

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 202M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xd0980000, size 832k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Pseudocolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=0:0:0:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (40 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xe0204000, irq 9, MAC addr 08:00:46:4D:D3:A9

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A]: no GSI

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N030ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[e0205000-e02057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49444 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ALSA device list:

  #0: Intel 82801CA-ICH3 at 0x1c00, irq 9

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PWRB USB1 USB2 USB3  LAN CRD0  EC0 COMA MODE

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[08004603010dda83]

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_nortel 0.15rc2STA (Tobias Hoffmann & Christoph Jungegger <disdos@traum404.de>)

orinoco_pci 0.15rc2STA (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

orinoco_plx 0.15rc2STA (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

orinoco_tmd 0.15rc2STA (Joerg Dorchain <joerg@dorchain.net>)

orinoco_cs 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

spectrum_cs 0.15rc2STA (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, et al)

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol pcmcia_register_socket

yenta_socket: Unknown symbol pcmcia_register_socket

yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol pcmcia_parse_events

yenta_socket: Unknown symbol pcmcia_parse_events

yenta_socket: disagrees about version of symbol pcmcia_unregister_socket

yenta_socket: Unknown symbol pcmcia_unregister_socket

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x80000

```

----------

## imadcow1

Hmm. I am not expert, I am quite a n00b myself  :Razz:  but something is telling me that you need to recompile the yenta module. I remember messing with my kernel before and when trying to insert a module getting an unknown symbol error. I remember recompiling and reinstalling my modules and kernel fixed everything for me. 

I think the best way to insert a module is with modprobe. So try "modprobe pcmcia_core" I think insmod looks for the file in whateever directory you are in.

Good luck!

----------

## Optimus'

Okay this was weird but this is what happened.

I recompiled my kernel, and yenta_socket module could be modprobed. However, on bootup orinoco_cs wouldn't run, when it previously had :S So I emerged orinoco again and everything worked fine after that... but isn't that a little weird?   :Shocked: 

Anyway I've been using this http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-kringsjo2/r600hfpd_eng.html#jogdial

guide to get my wireless to work (same hardware I pressume) and I've loaded hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs and now yenta_socket. But still I don't get any wireless device in ifconfig -a or iwconfig...   :Confused: 

----------

## imadcow1

Maybe taking a look at the networking section of the Gentoo install guide might help. The part where it has you set stuff up manually. I'm not sure if that'll help or not as I'm not totally sure if you would go through the same procedure for wireless as you would wired.

Good luck!

----------

## Optimus'

Ok here's the latest, and it's good news!

```

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

dummy0    no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"HERMES I"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.457 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3

          Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/92  Signal level=134/153  Noise level=134/153

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

 :Cool: 

This was done by:

```

#rc-update add pcmcia boot

```

#ps -C cardmgr 

returns this

```

  PID TTY          TIME CMD

 7156 ?        00:00:00 cardmgr

```

*********************************

Thank God! I've spent so many hours just trying to get this far! 

Now that I can actually detect the thing lol I want to use it! 

On boot I keep getting this:

Starting PCMCIA [Ok]

WARNING PCMCIA already started

Starting Lo

cardmgr[6667]: watching 2 sockets

cardmgr[6667]: socket 1: Lucent Technologies Wavelan/IEEE

Bringing up Lo [Ok]

cardmgr[6667]: executing `./network start eth2 2>&1`

cardmgr[6667]: + ./network: line 28: /etc/init.d/net.eth2: No such file or directory

cardmgr[6667]:start cmd with status 127 [Ok]

How can I create /etc/init.d/net.eth2? Sorry I'm not a programmer!     :Shocked: 

----------

## Optimus'

Ok, silly me, I just had to do

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth2

and guess what, after a little confinguration of /etc/conf.d/net/wireless I have wireless  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

It works!!!! 

I have some errors at boot and shutdown, and I'll have to figure out howto fix  those, but by God it works!

----------

## imadcow1

I'm glad you got it fixed  :Wink:  Make sure you backup your configuration now in case something happens so you don't have to go through all that again!

----------

